# today



## aedrasteia (Jun 14, 2012)

his birthday today.

JWFS. died Nov. 15, 1970, Long Binh, Vietnam.

never forgotten, mi corazon.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss :asian:

Es tan corto el amor,
y tan largo el olvido

(Love doesn't last long, but forgetting it takes longer....)


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2012)

Those who live on in our memories have attained as much of immortality as we humans can - treasure his memory and do not regret the tears that you shed for him, for they speak of your love and his worth :bows:.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 18, 2012)

:asian:


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 19, 2012)

.


----------

